# r32 + head spacer .. chain question



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

I am running a head spacer on my r32 .. i know the gasket was supposed to be split in two and run one on top and one on bottom of the spacer, however we ran 2 gaskets .. which may of added an additional space which is creating my problem here

my upper timing chain is on WAY too tight 

2 ideas have been thought of 

1. modify the chain guide .. machine it down so theres slightly more slack to the chain
or
2. add an additional 1/2 link to the chain thus putting the motor "back into spec" due to the spacer

has anyone ever even heard or THOUGHT of adding another link to their timing chain after running a headspacer?

my car is just about 100% put back together .. so id like the easiest possible way of correctly accomplishing this without having to pull motor or tranny off ... 

any ideas?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

so you are running 2 gaskets and a head spacer? 

I think your compression will be way too low for street driving.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

how thick do you think a gasket is? like .6mms?


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

fully compressed its 0.65mm (found on the internet) so dont quote me on it. 
So with 2 gaskets you have 1.3mm plus your headgasket spacer. You would have to do some calculations in order to find out what compression you will be at.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

would you really split the gasket in half? that sounds wierd :screwy:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Just take apart the OEM metal gasket and call it a day. I had issues with a buddy's car when he ran regular gaskets on either side of the spacer, timing chains were super tight. Running full thickness gaskets will drop your compression close to half of a point.


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

thank you! I've been trying to tell my buddy that yes .. a gasket WILL play with the compression ratio of the car but he seems to think it won't .. but he won't take my word for it cause I'm "not a mechanic"

head gaskets can be split in half pretty easily


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Use a high speed bit in a tool like a Dremel, less likely to tear the gasket if the bit gets stuck. Drills have high torque, low RPM but Dremels have speeds of 10,000 RPMS or higher but little torque.


----------

